# Brembo BBK with a little twist



## miteybites (Aug 16, 2011)

I've been slowly gathering parts to put together a BBK for my 03' golf TDI, and now I'm finally almost there. Parts *I've gotten so far:
Front:
-Zimmerman 312mm crossdrilled GTI rotors
-GTI front spindles
-new wheel bearings
-Porsche Boxster front calipers
-Hawk HPS pads
-Braided lines
-Pure Motorsports caliper brackets
-15mm spacers

Rear:
-Zimmerman 289mm crossdrilled rotors, normally for the front
-Porsche Boxster S rear calipers
-Hawk HPS pads
-custom brackets I made at work
-Braided flex line
-25mm spacers

I blasted the calipers yesterday, and got the calipers masked and painted today with G2 caliper paint. Suprisingly that little 4oz can of paint did all 4 calipers ,inside and out, with paint to spare.*



























The plan is to plumb in a wilwood proportioning valve to tame the massive rear brake bias my car will soon have. I will also eventually be making a seporate manual parking brake caliper.*

Here's some mock up pictures from a while back.*
*
Front, nothing real special here










And the rear with my custom cnc'd brackets. (pics of those shortly)


























And a pic of what all of this is going on.*


----------



## miteybites (Aug 16, 2011)

Got the calipers all prepped for painting the logos.










Also got the spindles blasted and painted, still gotta get another wheel bearing and get them installed.










and here's the front all bolted together










and the rear calipers and custom brackets


----------



## miteybites (Aug 16, 2011)

So I've run into a problem with plumbing in the proportioning valve. The wilwood valve has one line in for the front with two outputs, and one line in for the rear with one line out. This obviously won't work too well since there are 4 separate lines going to each caliper. So my question is, are the front and rear lines completely separated in the abs block. There are 2 lines in and 4 lines out so if the front and rear lines are separate, then I can put the proportioning valve in before the abs system and just plug one of the front outs on the valve. Maybe one of you gurus know.


----------



## blubullet509 (Oct 15, 2007)

Im sure this won't answer your question but that abs module/valve body has its own internal proportioning valve. Wouldn't know how it would react with that proportioning valve b4 or after it.

I think your going to have to ditch the proportioning valve or the abs


----------



## miteybites (Aug 16, 2011)

Yea I found that out in doing some research. I don't know if the abs pump will be able to handle adjusting the rear brakes, it may be working too hard to constantly adjust the pressure to the rear, I guess I could just try it lol.


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

I'd try it with just the factory ABS. The Bosch system seems to be quite good. I Autocross and Track day my 1998 Audi A4 1.8T. I've upgraded to 312mm front rotors and Porsche Boxster calipers. Rear brakes are stock.

Now normally, you would think that is a big mismatch between front and rear...but the factory ABS handles the changes in Rotor size very well. I can trail brake into corners with ease and use the rear braking to rotate the car. The factory ABS handles the biasing difference very well. 

In fast sweepers I can easily modulate the brakes and have the inside front tire just on the verge of ABS chirping. 

Biggest problem with car now is that I can run the car so hard and repeatably for lap after lap, that I can boil the WilWood 570 fluid after about 20 minutes. Going to change to Motul RBF 600 and add some cooling to solve that problem.

So give the factory ABS a shot before changing anything. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

How did this turn out!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

is there a DIY somewhere with what needs to be done to the porsche boxster calipers to make them work on our VW/audi? 

i know the caliper's need to be flipped from one side to the other.


----------

